# Fairy Plant Holder



## PeteG (1 Jan 2015)

Made this as a little thank you for our lass for all her hard work over Christmas. She was so pleased with it, I have to make a few more for Easter gifts! 
I didn't have any decent timber so used 1/2" ply cleaned up on the belt sander. The legs are glued but not the fairy, was going to try cleaning it up with an Olson scroll sander next week. 
I'll also pick up some nice wood and make her another one


----------



## Stooby (1 Jan 2015)

Great work. I printed off a pattern from Steve Goods website to make one of these only to find I didn't have pot anywhere near the right size.


----------



## PeteG (1 Jan 2015)

Thanks Stooby  I was lucky with the pot, thankfully our lass had a few under the potting bench. The one I used is a bamboo pot from Sainsburys.


----------



## Chippygeoff (1 Jan 2015)

Very nice Pete. Some time ago I made a name sign for my grandaughter using the same fairy. 3 weeks ago my daughter-in-law asked to make 3 name signs using the same fairy as gifts to her friends children. I never want to see another fairy for a long time. Well done Pete, you are getting good at this scroll sawing lark.


----------



## Samfire (1 Jan 2015)

A nice piece of cutting, well done.
Sam


----------



## Claymore (1 Jan 2015)

Lovely work Pete, I have been using the Olsen Scroll sanders and also the scroll files both work very well...... the sanders are probably better on plywood as the files can be bit rough but fine on hardwoods.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Alexam (1 Jan 2015)

Nice work Pete, looks really attractive.

Happy New Year.


----------



## martinka (2 Jan 2015)

Nice job. That fairy was one of the very first things I cut with the scroll saw. It's in the outback in Western Australia now


----------



## PeteG (2 Jan 2015)

Chippygeoff":10htatb6 said:


> You are getting good at this scroll sawing lark.


 It's becoming a little addictive Geoff which wasn't the plan  Of all the machines I've bought over the past twelve months, my scroll saw has been the cheapest purchase by far and the most fun. I haven't made that many things but everything I have made I've been asked to make again for family and friends, I could be making those Christmas Ornaments for the next few months! 



Claymore":10htatb6 said:


> Lovely work Pete, I have been using the Olsen Scroll sanders and also the scroll files both work very well...... the sanders are probably better on plywood as the files can be bit rough but fine on hardwoods.
> Cheers
> Brian



Appreciated Brian  I've been cutting sandpaper in to strips and was going to buy some nail files before I came across the Olson ones.



Samfire":10htatb6 said:


> A nice piece of cutting, well done.
> Sam



Thanks Sam  



Alexam":10htatb6 said:


> Nice work Pete, looks really attractive.
> 
> Happy New Year.



Hello Alex, and all the best mate  How you getting on with your Record scroller?



martinka":10htatb6 said:


> Nice job. That fairy was one of the very first things I cut with the scroll saw. It's in the outback in Western Australia now



Thanks Martin


----------



## 8squared (3 Jan 2015)

Excellent, not seen a holder like this before.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (3 Jan 2015)

Thank you for showing,I have never seen the pattern before.My younger daughter would love one.Must put on the list to do.Martin do you mean the Fairy is in the outback,or the saw :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## martinka (3 Jan 2015)

Bryan Bennett":jqqwjx7k said:


> Thank you for showing,I have never seen the pattern before.My younger daughter would love one.Must put on the list to do.Martin do you mean the Fairy is in the outback,or the saw :roll:
> 
> Bryan



Bryan, my memory is failing me, it was neither. It was actually a unicorn that I sent to a friend in Kalgoorlie, Australia. Fran says the fairy is upstairs in the cupboard where she keeps all the scroll saw stuff I was going to throw out to make room for more rubbish.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (3 Jan 2015)

That is a little unkind to call it rubbish.Martin I have sent you a e-mail.If you are going to throw it out,throw it to me ,that will save me making me making one for Debs :roll: You may call it rubbish,I am sure that Fran does noy :wink: 

Bryan


----------



## PeteG (3 Jan 2015)

8squared":1h1x0hu2 said:


> Excellent, not seen a holder like this before.





Bryan Bennett":1h1x0hu2 said:


> Thank you for showing,I have never seen the pattern before.My younger daughter would love one.Must put on the list to do.Martin do you mean the Fairy is in the outback,or the saw :roll:
> 
> Bryan



Hello 8squared and Brian  There are several designs besides the fairy once you download the pattern http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.dk/2009/08/flower-pot-stand-scroll-saw-pattern.html
 I reckon the little girl with the brolly is next


----------



## jamiecrawford (7 Jan 2015)

Another great piece, beautifully cut


----------

